# Practice Posting >  easy cheap file rack

## jkahn

Quick, effective, file storage. PVC tube hot glued together.

----------

bruce.desertrat (Jul 17, 2020),

clydeman (Jul 17, 2020),

Crusty (Jan 16, 2021),

drum365 (Jul 19, 2020),

EnginePaul (Jul 18, 2020),

IAMSatisfied (Jul 19, 2020),

nova_robotics (Jul 17, 2020),

paulsabatier (Jul 17, 2020),

Philip Davies (Jul 18, 2020),

Rangi (Jul 31, 2020),

sossol (Jul 17, 2020),

trigger (Jul 17, 2020),

will52100 (Jul 19, 2020)

----------


## Philip Davies

Jolly good idea!

----------


## IAMSatisfied

I like that your file storage protects the files and is stacked several layers deep, reducing your footprint. I like to see what file I'm reaching for, so I've opted for magnetic tool bars... not as space efficient, but visible. I appreciate seeing different approaches to common "problems", as this expands the available options in our "toolboxes" filled with life-experiences.

----------

